#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακά για Μηχανικούς Περιβάλλοντος

## ThodorisGer

γεια σας. μηπως ξερει καποιος αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα στους μηχανικους περιβαλλοντος να ασχοληθουν με την κατεσκευη κατοικιων? Βιοκλιματικες κατοικιες, μετατροπη και μιας κατοικιας ωστε να αποδιδει ενεργειακα, να εξοικονομει, να ανακυκλωνει κτλ? Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο αντιστοιχο μεταπτυχιακο καπου και πού?    Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

